# Rare Hutch? (help)



## planeguy2 (Mar 7, 2021)

I was out scratching around in an antique mall yesterday and came across this hutch soda. It was on sale for 10$ so I got it because it was a nice bottle and it was local to my area. When I got back and was able to ID it on the Hutchbook website as NY 1080. I noticed that it had the "R" rarity rating which indicates that there are 10 or less known (to the website). Obviously pleased about this I do have a few questions.

1: Has anyone seen this bottle before or have one in their collection?
2: What would the price of this bottle be for a collector? To my knowledge the website does not have a pricing section.
3: Is the website accurate in the regard of rarity of the bottle? Or is this actually very common and I just do not know it yet


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm not sure sure the sites rarity rating are 100% accurate. some are some are not. Still the best site out there  for Hutch Information. A Rochester New York Hutch Specialist should know, if there is one out there?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hutchbook is the first place I look. I have a couple of states I like to collect plus local states of course. I down loaded pdf's for them. Hutchbook rarity ratings are slightly different than what I was learned, which was this.
Rarity / amount
Ex. Rare / 5-10 known
Rare / 20-40 known
Scarce / 100 known
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 7, 2021)

Thx Robby. Recently dug a Philly mug-base Hutch rated Rare in Hutchbook, and Ron at HB said they knew examples existed, but mine was the 1st they'd seen. Seems to jibe with 20–40 known.

Planeguy2 - congrats on the pickup! There are bargains out there for sure.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 8, 2021)

Hutchbook relies 100% on collectors.  There are a lot of “unlisted” hutches but they aren’t even very rare in some cases - it’s just that no one has reported them.

I don’t usually pay attention to the rarity listings because there are lots of instances where it doesn’t seem correct.  The best thing is to consult with collectors in that area.

having said that - it’s a fantastic reference and I’m speaking just to the rarity listing


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

When it’s the only decently good scource out there for hutchs yah kinda can give them a break on being 100% accurate on rarities


----------

